# Quad bike rules and regs



## Urban (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find out what the laws/rules/regs are for owning and using a quad-bike are.
There is a family in my courtyard who own one and let their 9-year old drive it. IMHO this is madness but I am wondering about insurance/liability in the event he hits a car, has an accident, hurts a pedestrian etc...

Thanks in advance for any help.

Urban


----------

